# Paso de Valores de Excel a Excel - VBA



## yeye (Jul 19, 2002)

Nuevamente necesito su ayuda para pasar un valor de un libro de Excel a otro por ejmplo:
workbook_open()
'este es libro origen
valor=123
workbooks.open ("libro2.xls")

end 
'este es el libro destino(libro2.xls)
workbook_open()
'este es libro origen
msgbox "Valor recibido " & valor

end 

He declarado la Variable Valor como Public

hasta el momento me muestra 0, la variable no pasa de un libro a otro,

Gracias

Muy bueno el Forum


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 19, 2002)

Hola, problema interesante, nunca lo había intentado.

El punto está en no poner la variable en un módulo estándar, que sería lo normal, sino en el módulo del libro inicio (ThisWorkbook), algo así

Public MyVar as Integer

y se puede accesar a esta haciendo algo como

ThisWorkbook.MyVar = 1

o

Workbooks("Libro1.xls").MyVar = 2

mejor dicho, se vuelve una "propiedad" más del libro.


----------



## yeye (Jul 19, 2002)

Gracias Juan Pablo, funciona el paso de Valor de excel a excel,
pero lo más interesante es que necesito pasar el valor de un archivo word origen a un archivo word destino para colocarlo como valor en un MailMerge,
y además necesito pasarlo de el mismo archivo word de Origen a un archivo excel de Destino

como lo hago?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 19, 2002)

Y se está utilizando Excel (O Word) para controlar la otra aplicación ? porque si es a través de código que se está creando la otra aplicación me imagino que debería funcionar igual.

Ahora, si es "manualmente", creo que la opción sería guardarlo en alguna parte temporalmente, un archivo de texto, una celda en Excel, un registro temporal en el Registro, algo así.


----------



## yeye (Jul 23, 2002)

Buenos días:

Por favor, necesito realizar una consulta e con tres campos
Autonumerico, Numerico, Fecha+HoraInicial, FEcha+Horafinal,

donde el maximo valor de FEcha+HoraInicial, me muestre su autonumerico y el numerico,
hasta el momento me muestra todas las FEcha+HOra, pero sólo necesito la ultima hora en se se actualizó con el respectivo Autonumerico y numerico,
Es claro?
Gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 23, 2002)

No, la verdad no entiendo... hay algún ejemplo disponible ?


----------



## yeye (Jul 23, 2002)

ingreso un registro a una tabla en access y necesito saber cúal fué el ultimo registro que ingresé( tiene formato de Fecha y hora ) y tomar el autonumerico y mostrarlo en excel,
Ej:
Se acerca un  cliente ingreso datos como identificación,nombre, al dar clic en adicionar necesito leer el ultimo codigo que se asignó para decirle a l cliente, su turno es elnumero 10, por ejemplo
todo parte que ingreso datos a la tabla como Ident,nombre y hora en que ingreso los datos, pero como hay otros campos como fechaHora final de Atencion, entonces debo leer el registro ultimo que no ha sido atendido,
GRacias por su ayuda


----------

